# Want a Quieter Bow/Less Noise/Eliminate Arm Slap?



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

ArcheryTalk has no shortage of intelligent and creative guys/gals out there. We have seen the development of many products right here on the forums. I am always looking and reading to see what the next best thing is and I decided to try out the VibeKiller made by CoolHandLuke. I ordered one and got it much quicker than I expected. When I ordered it he told me 95% of his orders are in the mail within 72 hours. Anyway I got it and decided to put it through its paces. I figure with a new product like this people want to know a bit about it before buying.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Everything is made from 6061 T6 aluminum (the good stuff :wink. You actually even have the choice of stainless set-screws (no rust) (see picture) or for guys that don’t like shiny things on their bow…black oxide set screws. 
One of the key features that I really liked about this thing is the vibration damper and how it is supported. Everything is “in-line” right from the damper to the base to the riser. This makes the absorption and support very efficient. Also this supports the impact of the string better and prevents the string from pushing past the damper due to lack of support.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Sound Test*

There is no doubt this thing is built well, but how does it function.
Well I can tell you it will prevent the string slapping your forearm or bulky hunting clothes. Also what about the noise...I set up a test where I shot one of my bows with and without the VibeKiller. You can actually see the difference between the intensity of the noise and the duration of the noise after the arrow is released. Identical conditions and the same arrow was used for both shots, the only difference was the presence or absence of the VibeKiller.

This is the first shot without the VibeKiller


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*With VibeKiller*

Shot with VibeKiller


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I know that there are other devices similar to this out there, and I have owned different ones but I was pretty impressed with this one. One won't have to worry about the damper "popping off" or the bar which holds the damper from sliding to the left and right...everything is inline and fully supported. I really like this option over string silencers.
If I am not mistaken you can get black, flat silver or a polished "chrome" type color. Anyway I think AT has several stars on it this year that have developed or improved great products such as BuckNasty, Crackers, Big Dawg Archery, Sword Sights, and OldHootOwl with his Slick Tricks just to name a few and I think CoolHandLuke has a great product at a great price as well....so thumbs up on this one.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice product, fit my Stealth great and looks clean!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

If you want to look into these a little more or want purchase info...check out this thread:darkbeer: 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=364307


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

.....an STS by any other name remains an STS....


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Good write up Doc. I have had the same experience with the Vibekiller.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

tjb357452 said:


> .....an STS by any other name remains an STS....


There is no doubt that the STS is popular, but these types of products have been around for a while (Even before the STS:wink. I have used the STS and it is a good product, but I honestly think this is better built. For starters there is 2 set screws that hold the main rod in. Also the base is much larger and encompasses the entire rod. Also with the STS you have to worry about the mounting bracket sliding at an angle up or down which moves the entire unit. This one is all inline and the base screws right into the stabilizer bushing...no worrying about sliding. Also you always hear about the stopper popping off the STS....the design of this eliminates that because their is more support for the stopper and also there is nothing for the string to catch on or push past. I think the STS is a good product and paved the way, I just think this is better.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Bellows1 said:


> Good write up Doc. I have had the same experience with the Vibekiller.


Thank you sir...we are hear to inform...now if we could only read a write-up on those new disk type things that are supposed to replace fletchings...FBS or BRS or KBS...I forgot what they are called.:embara:


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

where'd you get your sound meter???


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> where'd you get your sound meter???


Technically it isn't mine....but where I work allows me access to all sorts of fancy gadgets and programs


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The one thing I forgot to mention about this thing is the *adjustability*. The rod slides into the base and can be adjusted in or out or even trimmed to your liking. You end up with a good 1.5 inches of adjustment and you can get the different bases (Short-BowTechs and shorter brace height bows or standard for bows around 7 inches or better).


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Here is a pic of the uninstalled VibeKiller. There is plenty of bolt to hold this thing in place and you can see how much adjustment there is in the base. Also notice the size and the fact that this damper is "seamless".


----------



## OverMyHead (Dec 8, 2005)

So, is there a model that will work on the funky Tec risers of the Hoyts, the Vipertec in particular?

Joe


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

OverMyHead said:


> So, is there a model that will work on the funky Tec risers of the Hoyts, the Vipertec in particular?
> 
> Joe


Does the ViperTec have a rear stabilizer bushing?


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm guessing that when you screw the base into the riser that hand tight is tight enough? I don't see a spot for a wrench?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

hooks said:


> I'm guessing that when you screw the base into the riser that hand tight is tight enough? I don't see a spot for a wrench?


I put it on hand tight and haven't had it come loose; however, there are 2 holes for the allen screws that you could put an allen wrench in before installing the rod and tighten it up that way...similar to some quick disconnect systems. Just be sure the allen wrench is in the hole all the way so you don't mess up the threads for the set screw and you can crank it right down.


----------



## RazortecMan (Aug 24, 2006)

I am really interested in one of these. Doc do you know if they have a model that will fit an 04' Hoyt Razortec?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

RazortecMan said:


> I am really interested in one of these. Doc do you know if they have a model that will fit an 04' Hoyt Razortec?


As long as that bow has a rear stabilizer bushing, it won't be a problem.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Also I forgot to mention $30 to your door You can't beat that:cocktail:


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

*Arm slap.*

OK,We get it ,great product. I have one.
no disclaimer.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

SPECIALIZED said:


> OK,We get it ,great product. I have one.
> no disclaimer.


I agree, I also tire of the "What is an STS? How can I eliminate arm slap? How can I quiet my bow type threads....they do get old. However; we have new people joining ArcheryTalk every day, especially since hunting season is upon us. We will have those questions all the time, but it's about archers helping archers even if you have to repeat yourself repeatedly:wink:


----------



## mrhunterdad (Apr 2, 2006)

So I guess us Hoyt owners are out of luck...no rear bushing to screw it to. The STS has an option for the Tec riser but it is kind of bulky.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

mrhunterdad said:


> So I guess us Hoyt owners are out of luck...no rear bushing to screw it to. The STS has an option for the Tec riser but it is kind of bulky.


Unfortunately this is the case with this and other similar systems. I also agree with your opinion about the front mount STS, I have one. Maybe one of the guys here on AT is working on something for Hoyt and other bows with no rear bushing. Let's hope so...no rear bushing in my Rytera either


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

*Thanks Doc! --- Attention Hoyt Boys!*

Thanks Doc! What a great thread!
Hoyt boys...I got something for you coming soon! I need some time to "perfect" it and manufacture it.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Weight?*

What is the total weight of this unit?
Jbird


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Jbird said:


> What is the total weight of this unit?
> Jbird


Jbird I just weighed it for you 2.9 oz.:darkbeer:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Doc*

Is there any way to add any weight to the rear of it? I have about 6 oz. on the end of a doinker sticking out of the back hole right now.
Jbird


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Jbird said:


> Is there any way to add any weight to the rear of it? I have about 6 oz. on the end of a doinker sticking out of the back hole right now.
> Jbird


I am sure there is a way. The bolt that threads into the rear stab bushing is pretty long and a heavy washer or some other round weight with a hole in the middle would do. One could also trim the rod a little shorter and add weight inside the base.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Is there any way to add any weight to the rear of it? I have about 6 oz. on the end of a doinker sticking out of the back hole right now.
> Jbird


Jay, 

That was exactly what I was thinking  Guess us ole farts have a thing or two in common :wink: 

I was looking at this, and the vibekiller (similar product??) and figuring if either manufacturer added the ability to add rear weight onto the rod, that it would be a winner.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> J....manufacturer added the ability to add rear weight onto the rod, that it would be a winner.


CHL...are you taking notes?:wink:


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I could add weights or make a steel unit. Here is idea put a bushing on the base that is supported by a rubber bushing and then you have the weight in motion to reduce more noise and recoil. Kind of like Mathews Harmonic Dampers but the opposite way around with the weight on the outside and the bushing is between the weight and the base.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Some more things to come:

Stabilizer 
Quick disconnects
Hoyt low profile set up 
etc...I still have more stuff in the works!


----------



## DHUNTER (Oct 24, 2004)

Why is mine not adjustable, ordered for 05 allegiance? Supplied with a couple of extra washers. I guess the washers are so I could get it close?


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker (Dec 27, 2005)

Fantastic review and info Doc, its reviews like this and archers/inventors like coolhandluke that really make this archery sight stand out, not to mention the Martin girls lol. I cannot imagine the time involved in your test and posting of the review. your post also was very factual to include physical proof which is very convincing. I think quite a few reviews are subjective as its all a matter of the persons interpretation and sometimes we want to believe the product helped our bow or archery skills.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

nice write up doc! 

rick


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

N.H. Bowstalker said:


> Fantastic review and info Doc, its reviews like this and archers/inventors like coolhandluke that really make this archery sight stand out, not to mention the Martin girls lol. I cannot imagine the time involved in your test and posting of the review. your post also was very factual to include physical proof which is very convincing. I think quite a few reviews are subjective as its all a matter of the persons interpretation and sometimes we want to believe the product helped our bow or archery skills.


N.H. Bowstalker and HairlessOne! Thanks for the compliments. I like to read about new products and see reviews/tests done by people here, so I figured I would contribute.:darkbeer:


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is are some pics of bows that I have make them for so you can see what they look like.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

VERY good job test & all ! i don't see a nut or screw to tighten it to the riser how do you crank it on tight ?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Jay I put it on hand tight initially and didn't have any problems. After somebody asked I then put an allen wrench in one of the holes for the set screw and tightened it the rest of the way.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

ok thanks ! doc.


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

them are cool no doubt!..... mean v2 makes a string suppressor as well that is very fine!.... nice job fellows


----------



## DHUNTER (Oct 24, 2004)

My mistake, I did NOT purchase my Vibekiller from Coolhandluke. I wish I did.


----------



## Touchin 12's (May 1, 2004)

CoolhandLuke how far out are you from completing one for us 
Hoyt guy's and gal's :tongue:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

PA.JAY said:


> VERY good job test & all ! i don't see a nut or screw to tighten it to the riser how do you crank it on tight ?


Doc, I didn't want to risk buggering up the 2 set screw holes by using them to tighten it, so I put an allen wrench (short end) into the rod hole (what ever one fits the best), tighten down the 2 set screws on to the allen wrench, then get it very tight using the allen wrench.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Bellows1 said:


> Doc, I didn't want to risk buggering up the 2 set screw holes by using them to tighten it, so I put an allen wrench (short end) into the rod hole (what ever one fits the best), tighten down the 2 set screws on to the allen wrench, then get it very tight using the allen wrench.


This is why they pay you the big bucks...good idea. I really horsed mine down and didn't have a problem with the holes for the set screws, but I certainly like your idea much better and if I have to do it again, I'll use your way...thanks for the info.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Bellows1 said:


> Doc, I didn't want to risk buggering up the 2 set screw holes by using them to tighten it, so I put an allen wrench (short end) into the rod hole (what ever one fits the best), tighten down the 2 set screws on to the allen wrench, then get it very tight using the allen wrench.



That is exactly what I did...great mines think alike!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Going to work tomorrow to make a prototype the Tech Risers.


----------



## snoot (Jan 31, 2004)

*Nuts and Bolts*

Why not add a 5/16" fine thread nut to the stud and once screwed all the way in you could just tighten the nut with a wrench?


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

snoot said:


> Why not add a 5/16" fine thread nut to the stud and once screwed all the way in you could just tighten the nut with a wrench?



That would work, but it would interrupt the silky smooth lines.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I didn't want to have to put on wrench flats, but I might have to. I usually take the allen wrench approch and I have never had it loosen. You could also get a longer 1/4 20 bolt and turn it in the just use the bolt for leverage.


----------



## Brian D. (Sep 3, 2006)

So how do I contact coolhandluke and order one? Sorry I am new at this...


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Brian D. said:


> So how do I contact coolhandluke and order one? Sorry I am new at this...


Brian D he posted just above yours. Just click on his name and click on Send private message. You can then send a message to him directly about ordering one.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

The easiest way to contact someone here at AT is to click their name then scroll down and click send private message.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Working on more prototypes tonight, if anyone has any ideas or thoughts please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

CoolhandLuke said:


> Working on more prototypes tonight, if anyone has any ideas or thoughts please shoot me a PM.


Looking forward to seeing what you have for those guys without a rear stabilizer bushing (Rytera, Martin and Hoyt).


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I need a Rytara, Martin, and a few other bows to make low profile...anyone willing to "temperarly donate" a bow to a good cause...LOL


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

great review. very informative.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

StevieJAngler said:


> great review. very informative.


Thank you sir:darkbeer:


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

For CoolHandLuke

Mine arrived today and a lovely piece of kit it is. I have already fitted it to my new Mathews Prestige and it works perfectly.

For those worried about snugging it up tight so it won't work loose, I just applied some Loctite 248 QuickStick and snugged it up tight using my hand.

It isn't moving.

I'm really impressed with your product and recommend it to anyone wanting this type of equipment.

Many thanks again for your work and the rapid postage:thumb: 

Best regards

Tom


----------



## TheQuiverer (Aug 30, 2006)

i got mine and and i seriously think that this product is underrated. it is amazing! it may not be completely low profile but it has enough adjustment that it fits both my bows. it made me a believer.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

Great info for all intrested in a VIBEKILLER STS system


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

CoolhandLuke said:


> Going to work tomorrow to make a prototype the Tech Risers.


Looking forward to seeing something for the Hoyts!!!


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

something is in the works for the hoyts


----------



## TheQuiverer (Aug 30, 2006)

best buy on at for 30 bucks....i think i am going to get one of lukes package deals in the classifieds


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Its good to see that you guys like them so much!


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

luke has a few package deals in the classifieds great buy for 40 bucks it comes with all the bowjax. string, limb, cable and all.


----------



## Hayseedcaver (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the excellent write-up Doc, I appreciate your insight!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Hayseedcaver said:


> Thanks for the excellent write-up Doc, I appreciate your insight!


Thank you sir. If I get something new, I like to put it through it paces. I figure why not share with others in case they are looking for info. I guess I could have said this thing is great, it quiets my bow, but I figured I would be a bit more thorough.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

The one that is in the mix for 06 Hoyts was a success...I had several people at the bow shop try to buy my prototype. You guys are going to like them.


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

Bring it on! Lets see it, Lets see it!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

lets keep this up for all to see the benifits of the Vibe Killer


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow...I had several questions...all have been answered!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

To answer 3 Pms at once..I do recommend serving where the string hits my damper. Cheap insurance against any wear from forgetting to wax that area.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I answered several questions through PM...


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

When do we get a peek at that front-mount model?


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Wait until I get them ready and everything finalized so no one can take my ideas.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

CoolhandLuke said:


> Wait until I get them ready and everything finalized so no one can take my ideas.


Sounds like a good plan:darkbeer:


----------



## TheQuiverer (Aug 30, 2006)

CHL, you have a pm i need another.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Pm back at cha! :wink: Thanks...again!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Matt, Pm sent...I need a length


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*just got one for my PSE Mach 12,,,,*

and it was too long. Cutting the bar still does not leave enough room for the device.
But,,,I had some 3/8" alum rod [not hardened]and cut a straight piece to replace the barSbar piece,,,and screwing all in the 'back threaded hole' from my stabilizer mount worked PERFECT!
NOW, my Mach 12 has about HALF the vibration.
Which brings me to my question,,how much stress should the dampener put on the string when at rest????
I think mine is now set to depress the string about 1/8" or less.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Alan in GA said:


> and it was too long. Cutting the bar still does not leave enough room for the device.
> But,,,I had some 3/8" alum rod [not hardened]and cut a straight piece to replace the barSbar piece,,,and screwing all in the 'back threaded hole' from my stabilizer mount worked PERFECT!
> NOW, my Mach 12 has about HALF the vibration.
> Which brings me to my question,,how much stress should the dampener put on the string when at rest????
> I think mine is now set to depress the string about 1/8" or less.


Which base did you get? If I remember correctly there is 2 different sized bases, a shorter one for shorter BH bows like yours and the BowTechs and a longer one for 7" or better BH bows. I have mine just barely touching the string, while other bows you want to just be able to see daylight between the stopper and the string.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*this one was the only one the shop had,,,,,*

a local archery shop saw them on this web site and ordered them. The rod removed is oiut in my shop, but I'd say it's about 6" long end to end,,,can measure tomorrow.
I didn't know there were two offered.
Actually I could have returned this one and made one myself,,,I have a 12 x 36 metal lathe in shop, milling machines available [not necessary for this tho].
But rather than return it, I used the machined 'base' and used rod stock I have. 
I think I remember seeing someone else's picture of a modified dampener like this???
Anyway, I'm glad to have it,,and I think it really does help a lot. I have nothing but a Limbsaver S coil,,which many have told me is 'not enough'.
Off to bed,,see you all in the a.m. [later!]
Alan in GA


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey CHL

I understand that you need to get your ducks in a row. But what kinda timeline we looking at here for the Hoyt lineup...

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

very very cool and I have just the place to mount one :wink:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

*Doc is right!*

I bought Luke's CHL and it's a great product. I almost forgot how sweet my Ross shoots with it as I've been packin the scattergun for the last month or so. Shot a "tuner" this afternoon at the range as we can again chase the Wapiti this weekend. First shot of the round....Just barely a sound...yep.. no vibe and good clean lines. Can't wait to see your new goodies Luke.

I agree wth Doc this is one of those purchases that you are really glad you did it. Hoyt seems to be catchin' on but ol' Luke is way ahead of them, honestly... I wouldn't have a hunting bow set up without one.

:wink:


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry guys I forgot to post in here that Hoyts are ready.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

I have doubles also!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Luke I think you might want to start a new thread in the Manufacturer's or Classifieds section because those look nice and the Hoyt guys have been chomping at the bit for something for their rigs.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Just received mine and only took 8 days to get here. Thanks Luke !!! This thing is great and whereas prior I thought my bow was quiet, now at the shot there's only a soft dull thud.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------

